# E bike rack



## scottxpc (Jan 24, 2013)

What is a good hitch rack to carry two Ebikes currently have a Kuat transfer 2 and like it but it has alot of movement in it not sure if it can take the weight

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

scottxpc said:


> What is a good hitch rack to carry two Ebikes currently have a Kuat transfer 2 and like it but it has alot of movement in it not sure if it can take the weight
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


KUAT NV2. I carry 3 ebikes on it with the extension on pretty much all of my rides and even had 4 on a couple short trip (Yet, it's too close to the weight limit for my taste). It's doing the job perfectly with no movement at all. One of my riding buddy has the Thule easy fold and loves it, but at over 700$ it's an expensive proposition.


----------



## scottxpc (Jan 24, 2013)

ruthabagah said:


> KUAT NV2. I carry 3 ebikes on it with the extension on pretty much all of my rides and even had 4 on a couple short trip (Yet, it's too close to the weight limit for my taste). It's doing the job perfectly with no movement at all. One of my riding buddy has the Thule easy fold and loves it, but at over 700$ it's an expensive proposition.


I am just over the weight limit with the transfer 2 and it moves quite a bit dont want to lose my bikes so you think the NV2 is adequate or not for 2 ebike approximately 50lbs each ?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

Yes. The NV2 is rated to 150lbs, and you can adjust the hitch to tighten it. It feels solid and after using it for probably 3k miles it is still a great piece of equipment.


----------



## scottxpc (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you ordering one today

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike in SC (Nov 8, 2017)

As an eBike dealer we are also a dealer for Kuat, Thule and Hollywood.

The Kuat NV2.0 is an awesome choice. Minor clarification, it's rated at 120 lbs - two bikes at each up to 60 lbs. Very good choice for two eMTBs! Cheers,


----------



## mintakax (Jan 20, 2019)

Try the 1-up racks-- I have the Super single and it is awesome.

https://www.1up-usa.com/product-cat...1aUC6Ri1HZlRr4mn_cOX1DbBN6gFkBY8aAtNrEALw_wcB


----------



## scottxpc (Jan 24, 2013)

Mike in SC said:


> As an eBike dealer we are also a dealer for Kuat, Thule and Hollywood.
> 
> The Kuat NV2.0 is an awesome choice. Minor clarification, it's rated at 120 lbs - two bikes at each up to 60 lbs. Very good choice for two eMTBs! Cheers,


So what are your thoughts on the transfer 2 with 2 Ebikes slightly over weight limit ? Ok or not I remove both batteries which puts the weight about 45lbs each

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## eltee (Nov 10, 2009)

I have the 1UP rack, super heavy duty and easy to attach the bike. Check out the site.

I have both a single and a double rack, solid as they come and holds the bikes very securely.


----------



## scottxpc (Jan 24, 2013)

eltee said:


> I have the 1UP rack, super heavy duty and easy to attach the bike. Check out the site.
> 
> I have both a single and a double rack, solid as they come and holds the bikes very securely.


I like the 1 up racks does the shipping still take forever ? That is the only downside I have heard of

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike in SC (Nov 8, 2017)

scottxpc said:


> So what are your thoughts on the transfer 2 with 2 Ebikes slightly over weight limit ? Ok or not I remove both batteries which puts the weight about 45lbs each
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Hey, Hmm, if I had one already and needed to make a trip or two until I upgraded, then I would. But, if buying a new one, I'd choose one that is over-spec for the need. Would go with NV2.0 or NV Base 2.0 if you want to save $$.


----------



## scottxpc (Jan 24, 2013)

I've got a transfer 2 now have used it with the ebikes a few times but i just dont trust it i ordered the NV 2 today

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mintakax (Jan 20, 2019)

scottxpc said:


> I like the 1 up racks does the shipping still take forever ? That is the only downside I have heard of
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I ordered mine on a Friday and it was delivered on Wednesday, so not too bad at all ! I live in Colorado


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

I killed my Saris hitch rack going up sandflats' rd in Moab it made it back to Indiana but barley , bought a capstone rack one of the best I have seen fits my GFs fat tire bike too its very sturdy and only $140-180 got mine for $140 off Amazon , Its really worth checking out .


----------



## eltee (Nov 10, 2009)

scottxpc said:


> I like the 1 up racks does the shipping still take forever ? That is the only downside I have heard of
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Got mine quickly and I'm on the West Coast.

Customer support is really good, just a phone call or email. It is the easiest rack for one man mounting and loading bikes IMHO and you have to have a special wrench to pull it off the hitch.


----------



## BCsaltchucker (Jan 16, 2014)

1upUSA heavy duty rack here. main rack rated to 200lbs with 4 bikes, though I have a 2bike version (expandable). it is solid and easy. Good thing too, as my shoulder is injured now (recent MTB crash. not an ebike) and no way I could get an ebike onto the tailgate now. heck not even my non-e MTB

cost a bloody fortune in shipping and brokerage fees to have it sent to me in Canada though. So it better last me 20 years


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I use my transfer all the time.


----------



## scottxpc (Jan 24, 2013)

Gutch said:


> I use my transfer all the time.


For Ebikes? I did with mine but it looked pretty sketchy so I bought the NV 2.0 to be safe it is alot cheaper than replacing the bikes!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## portnuefpeddler (Jun 14, 2016)

For those not finding exactly what they want in a sturdy rack, any competent welder can make a ebike rack in about 30 minutes, with 10 bucks worth of steel square tubing. Just saying, if you know "a guy", they are very simple, or can be. I have built three, and all optimized for the rigs they were being used on. They don't fold, just pull out of the receiver, so pretty simple. I got a bit fancy for this e fatbike rack for my Prius, and had it powder coated, still the total cost was a bit less then $100.00. The big ugly fat ebike on the back of the low drag Prius is a study in contrasts! Beauty and the beast.

It is interesting to see the products offered for us ebikers being expanded, we are for sure recognized as a huge market worth catering to.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

scottxpc said:


> For Ebikes? I did with mine but it looked pretty sketchy so I bought the NV 2.0 to be safe it is alot cheaper than replacing the bikes!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Yes, ebikes. I just make sure the rack is tight and secure by tightening everything. No biggie


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

portnuefpeddler said:


> For those not finding exactly what they want in a sturdy rack, any competent welder can make a ebike rack in about 30 minutes, with 10 bucks worth of steel square tubing. Just saying, if you know "a guy", they are very simple, or can be. I have built three, and all optimized for the rigs they were being used on. They don't fold, just pull out of the receiver, so pretty simple. I got a bit fancy for this e fatbike rack for my Prius, and had it powder coated, still the total cost was a bit less then $100.00. The big ugly fat ebike on the back of the low drag Prius is a study in contrasts! Beauty and the beast.
> 
> It is interesting to see the products offered for us ebikers being expanded, we are for sure recognized as a huge market worth catering to.
> View attachment 1235757


LOL I was just going to say that. I spent way more than 30 mins on mine though. Crude and made with scrap in the yard. When this one is on the Kick, the seat post is attached to the spare tire as well. When I use it on my Sammy or truck it uses a upright post that grabs the seat post. One strap holds it tight pulling the front wheel into the adjustable upright plus the seat post clamp makes it so tight you can't budge it at all. I even got a flat after the bike was mounted on the rack and it didn't come loose at all!


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

scottxpc said:


> What is a good hitch rack to carry two Ebikes currently have a Kuat transfer 2 and like it but it has alot of movement in it not sure if it can take the weight
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I have a Thule T2 Pro XT 2 - 2" with fat trays. It works OK. Rated for 2 60 lb bikes. I don't know of any off the shelf ones that carry more including the Kuat NV2. 
I will probably make a add on to my single rack. I have yet to see anything that holds the bike as tight but it is crude looking. LOL


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

My homemade rack.


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Capstone under $150 My Saras died on sand flats rd in moab The capstone is heavy but your not gonna bend it and it works with fat tires .


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

rider95 said:


> Capstone under $150 My Saras died on sand flats rd in moab The capstone is heavy but your not gonna bend it and it works with fat tires .


Rated total weight is 70#. 
35# per bike.
Not for my E-Bikes with 17# batteries.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

Now here is a $100 option on sale now.
I would think that it is good enough for ebikes, motorcycles maybe not so. It is HF!








https://www.harborfreight.com/400-lbs-receiver-mount-motorcycle-carrier-62837.html


----------



## Delaware Guy (Jun 12, 2019)

geckocycles said:


> Now here is a $100 option on sale now.
> I would think that it is good enough for ebikes, motorcycles maybe not so. It is HF!
> 
> View attachment 1247152
> ...


I used a trailer hitch mounted system for my motocross bike back in the day, it was called a MOTOJACKRACK nad it worked great. I had a number of friends that used something similar to this. Of course I eventually just bought a van because a moto-van is the best thing ever. I use a Kuat Core (discontinued) which is basically the NV Basic now... it works great with my Ebike and is rated to two 60 pound bikes.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Let's see those racks. I've been using a pickup truck and it is a bear to get the heaviest bikes up there. But we've fit 5 in there and there is no concern about load even on rough roads.

I'm testing a bunch of racks now including a Thule that comes with a ramp.

A lot of the racks are becoming more sturdy for sure. But the ebike is best when closest to the vehicle for sure so it has less leverage when on rough roads.


----------



## dpdsurf (Jan 19, 2004)

This just arrived tonight. Very impressed with the weight, easy setup and how compact it is for storage.

https://www.1up-usa.com/product/2in-super-duty-single-bike-rack/









Thought I'd try the single and purchase the add-on later.


----------



## dpdsurf (Jan 19, 2004)

Delaware Guy said:


> I used a trailer hitch mounted system for my motocross bike back in the day, it was called a MOTOJACKRACK nad it worked great. I had a number of friends that used something similar to this. Of course I eventually just bought a van because a moto-van is the best thing ever. I use a Kuat Core (discontinued) which is basically the NV Basic now... it works great with my Ebike and is rated to two 60 pound bikes.
> View attachment 1257307


I had a motojackrack! Worked great.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Anyone try the Thule $750 ebike rack with ramp? It doesn't fold up!!


----------

